# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκουπάκι  B&D DV9605:  Τι φορτιστή?

## mastroteo

Καλησπέρα. Έχω το πολυ καλό σκουπάκι του τιτλου
και τα' παιξε ο μανισιος φορτιστής του. Yποθετω απο τις μεγαλης χωρητικοτητας μπαταριες  (ni-cd)   που του βαζω εδω και χρονια. (υπερθερμαινοτανε)
Το σκουπακι ειναι 9,6 volt και ο συγχωρεμενος ο φορτιστης εγραφε 14 volt 200mA αλλα δεν υπαρχει βεβαια ως ανταλλακτικο.
Και τωρα τι κανουμε? Σκεφτομαστε για κανενα τροφοδοτικο του εμποριου?

----------


## johnnyb

Εχεις  τσεκαρει πρωτα τις μπαταριες μια προς μια οτι ειναι ενταξει στα 1,2v  η κάθε μια ?

----------


## mastroteo

> Εχεις  τσεκαρει πρωτα τις μπαταριες μια προς μια οτι ειναι ενταξει στα 1,2v  η κάθε μια ?



Εχω τσεκαρει τον φορτιστη με πολυμετρο. Ειναι νεκρος.
Ασε δλδ που δεν ειχα καμια αμφιβολια  γιατι επανω στη πριζα ητανε
για πρωτη φορα παγωμενος.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Νίκο,
κοίταξε στην είσοδο της φορητής σκούπας  που μπαίνει ο φορτιστής αν υπάρχει ένδειξη D.C. ή A.C.
Σε περίπτωση που γράφει D.C. ο φορτιστής επισκευάζεται.
Αν έχει βίδες το κουτί του ξεβίδωσέ τις κι αφαίρεσε προσεκτικά τη πλακέτα που φέρει εντός του.
Κάποια δίοδος είναι «ανοικτή»  κι έχει σταματήσει να λειτουργεί.
Μέτρησε φυσικά όλα τ΄ εξαρτ/τα που φέρει η πλακέτα εντός του κουτιού.
Αν δεν έχει βίδες μπορείς πολύ προσεκτικά να κόψεις γύρω β γύρω το πλαστικό κουτί για να προβείς 
στην επισκευή της πλακέτας.
Όταν τελειώσεις μπορείς αφού επανατοποθετήσεις τη πλακέτα μέσα στο κουτί, ν΄ ακουμπήσεις προσεκτικά 
όσο πλησιέστερα γίνεται τα δύο μέρη του και να τα πλαισιώσεις με μαύρη μονωτική ταινία.
Αν όμως είναι φορτιστής A.C. τότε έχει καεί τύλιγμα (μάλλον του πρωτεύοντος) του Μ/Σ του φορτιστή 
οπότε αυτός θέλει επανατύλιξη, πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο, και σ΄ αυτή τη περίπτωση ψάχνεις γι΄ αντικατ/σή του.
Στην ιστοσελίδα : https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...1adf1dfaKqfRSb 
πωλείται Μ/Σ 14V από 300 έως 800 mA. 
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

mastroteo (12-09-22)

----------


## mastroteo

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια αλλα σημερα το πρωι πηρα καινουργιο σκουπακι.

Το παλιο που ειναι 9,6 volt,  εβγαλα τις μπαταριες, κολλησα  ενα καλωδιο στο διακοπτη   και  σκεπτομαι πως να το κανω να δουλευει με την ταση του αυτοκινητου.

Προς το παρον εκανα μια δοκιμη με ενα τροφοδοτικο AC-DC που βγαζει  απο 3 εως 12 volt  και max 2 amp  και ειδα οτι δουλευει μεχρι τη ρυθμιση των 7,5 volt  σε χαμηλες στροφες φυσικα.

Απο τα 9 volt και πανω δεν δουλευει γιατι κοβει το τροφοδοτικο επειδη τραβαει πανω απο 2 amp.

Αν ξερει καποιος κανενα κολπακι να ταιριαξουμε τα  12-14 volt του αυτοκινητου  με τα 9,6 volt του  μοτερ καλοδεχουμενος.

----------

